# "Moby Dick" - an original two part mini-series begins Monday on Encore



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

On Monday, Encore is premiering "Moby Dick", a two part miniseries starring William Hurt, Ethan Hawke, Gillian Anderson, and Donald Sutherland. For more information check the web site.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Set to record, thanks.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Set it up, thanks. No indication in the guide that it is two part, the second half airs Tues 8:00 PM


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

It is about frickin' time. Ever since I saw that Tom and Jerry "Dicky Moe" episode as a kid, I have wanted to see the whole thing. I have heard nothing but great things about the book version as well.

Can't wait, thanks phrelin!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the 1956 version with Gregory Peck. I think this was the best work in his distinguished career. 

I've recorded the Encore version but haven't watched it yet. Is the Encore production worth watching in comparison?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe I just wasn't in the mood, but I started the first part but deleted it after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Recorded the first and since they didn't have the description set up very well the DVR didn't catch the second. I know I had it set to record it once but I think since it recorded part 1 it thought part two was just a repeat of 1.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Nobody's watched the new Encore version?

The 1956 Gregory Peck version will be shown on Turner Classic (256 on DIRECTV) on Monday 8/8/11 at 9:30 am EDT.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

makaiguy said:


> Nobody's watched the new Encore version?
> 
> The 1956 Gregory Peck version will be shown on Turner Classic (256 on DIRECTV) on Monday 8/8/11 at 9:30 am EDT.


Encore viewer here. There's a old saying, "If it's not broken then don't fix it." Well Encore fixed it. In my opinion a good cast was put to waste with a dull remake of a classic film and novel. While authenticity with sets, props, costumes, and use of CGI were excellent this version pales in comparison with the 1956 classic.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks, MysteryMan. You just confirmed my fears.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I tried to watch the Encore version but it was all too familiar. It had a modern dialog when I wanted sea shanties. I couldn't handle more than 15 minutes of the dribble.

Agreed the John Houston version is a classic but you know what version was also excellent? The 1998 three-part mini-series. Patrick Stewert was perfect as Ahab and Gregory Peck even had a role as the Preacher, played by Orson Welles in the 1956 version. I think the feel of the mini-series was better than the older version. John Houston later regretted using all the filters on the sea scenes, giving the movie a supernatural look, and I think the hokey effects detract from the movie. They certainly take me out of the story.

Too bad Stewart doesn't repeat Peck's death speech. If he had, we would have had Picard quoting Khan quoting Ahab. It would have been a classic moment in and of itself.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Too bad Stewart doesn't repeat Peck's death speech. If he had, we would have had Picard quoting Khan quoting Ahab. It would have been a classic moment in and of itself.


Huh???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

coldsteel said:


> Huh???


:lol:......Ya gotta be a "Trekker" to understand.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Excuse me, I'm a Trekkie...and proud of it. While others will disagree with me, I've always thought Trekkers were wusses too embarrassed to admit their fandom.

In _Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan_, there are three _Moby Dick_ references. The first one is visual - Chekov sees a copy of _Moby Dick_ on the bookshelf of the cargo container even before Khan is introduced.

The second is this speech by Khan. It is lifted almost word for word from a speech Gregory Peck gives in the 1956 version of _Moby Dick_. It's also in the book.






In the book it is, "I'll chase him round Good Hope, and round the Horn, and round the Norway Maelstrom, and round perdition's flames before I give him up!" Gregory Peck's speech in the movie is edited a bit and essentially like Khan's.

The third is Khan's death. Again, Nicholas Meyer, the movie's screen writer and director, lifted a speech out of Melville when Khan quotes as he dies, "From Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee!"

Here it is in the 1956 movie at the end of a great action sequence, This is an 11 minute clip but well worth the watch:






This is the curse as delivered by Khan Noonien Singh:






No pansy-ass Trekker would know details like this!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Trekkie/Trekker...both are die hard Star Trek fans.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, I better zip it up. I think my phaser is showing.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

:lol:......Read my PM.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I just saw that Encore is showing the Patrick Stewart version of Moby Dick tonight. It looks like they're showing the three part mini-series as two parts. This is rare. It is not available on domestic DVD and it hasn't been on TV for years.

I'm glad I just caught it will be on. Whoo-hoo! It starts in 15 minutes.

At least the Guide says that this will be the Patrick Stewart version. Let's see if it actually is. It would be very weird that Encore would play this version after just producing their own. The Guide has been wrong before.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Damn it. False alarm.  It is the John Hurt version they just made.

The Guide was wrong. Imagine that! :nono2:


----------

